# SoccerAdvice.pro



## Soccer Advice (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello,

SoccerAdvice.pro is an informative betting advice blog where you can find free predictions, analysis, information and professional soccer betting tips. 

We are a team of analysts that cover many soccer leagues and cups looking to find the best value possible in markets. 

Our objectives are simple – pick a variety of tips, well researched and consistent. With our system of picking bets with decent odds, with an in-depth spreadsheet updated daily by several teammates. There may be days where nothing is published since we have the belief that there is no point sending out tips for the sake of it.


Tips are usually published several hours before the kick-off time, with our daily email going to subscribers. Tips are available on social networks, too as we are constantly in conversation with our followers. 


For quick access and better selection of free tips and advice on the web page, we divided them into four categories plus additional category for bookmakers' promo posts:
1-X-2 Tips 
Asian Odds Tips 
Previews and Info 
Goal Market Tips 

Beside free predictions and advice, we provide PRO tips. As a result of in-depth analysis supported by stats, additional info and news from inner sources PRO tips come at higher win rate providing our members with consistent profits. They are mainly based on Asian odds but with a special focus on goal market.

Our mission is to bring a great chance to bettors win money using our information. Whether you are a recreational punter or a high roller, SoccerAdvice.pro aims to collect the information you need to improve your betting skills.

Regards,


----------



## Soccer Advice (Apr 19, 2017)

Last few days in PRO TIPS section!!!

To be honest, our PRO TIPS on Oddsportal are not official and there should be two more tips on the image below (1 LOST 1 VOID) 

Of course, we are under verification of several services and our records are genuine with odds taken from Sbobet, Pinnacle and Bet365.


----------



## Soccer Advice (May 1, 2017)

Hello everybody,

We have ended day perfectly with 3/3 WINNERS so as the previous month.
Very good results in April.

OUR PERFORMANCE:

April:





March:





FULL STATS:





*Drop by cause we have a plenty of free tips and information on daily basis.*

Cheers,
http://www.socceradvice.pro/


----------

